# School Show and tell



## Shaughan (Jun 25, 2020)

Hi all I have a question for any reptile owners/breeders living close to the auburn nsw area,

Last year my daughter was in kindergarten and I was welcomed to go do a show and tell for her class with my reptiles all 25 kids loved them even though some were very scared at the start but by the end of the show and tell they all loved them,

This year my son is in kindergarten and I have been invited back to do it again but this year they would like to try and get the whole year involved if covid 19 restrictions will let us do the year instead of one class,

My question to the forums is, is there people out there willing to help in showing as many reptiles and amphibians and creepy crawlies as possible hand tame or not as i only have four in my collection all tame two snakes two lizards,

The goal is to teach as many young minds that not all reptiles or creepy crawlies are dangers or scary and that they are fun and love creatures (They don't have to settle for a fur baby lol),

It will be 3 hours out of your day and if you are a breeder it will be free advertising and might help with sales.

More info will be posted as the time gets closer to the day and only the ones 100% interested will know what school it is.


----------



## Sdaji (Jun 25, 2020)

I'm not saying I care and I'm not telling you what to do, but just as a heads up, this is actually illegal and has a reasonable chance of landing you in a little bit of trouble and a small chance of landing you in a lot of trouble. You're violating the conditions of your license and several safety laws. If anyone chooses to dob you in you'll have a bit of trouble with your license, and if anything goes wrong (a snake bites a bit or whatever) it could end up being a total legal and financial disaster.

I hate that we live in a nanny state, but we do live in a nanny state.


----------



## Rob (Jun 25, 2020)

Yeah, as Sdaji has mentioned this falls under exhibitors licensing without which is illegal. Yes it does happen on the regular (previous threads here can attest to that) but that doesn't make it any less illegal.


----------



## Herpetology (Jun 25, 2020)

honestly, your school would be better off organising an event with a proper show and tell business such as https://www.radoa.com.au/


----------



## GBWhite (Jun 25, 2020)

Shaughan said:


> Hi all I have a question for any reptile owners/breeders living close to the auburn nsw area,
> Last year my daughter was in kindergarten and I was welcomed to go do a show and tell for her class with my reptiles all 25 kids loved them even though some were very scared at the start but by the end of the show and tell they all loved them,
> This year my son is in kindergarten and I have been invited back to do it again but this year they would like to try and get the whole year involved if covid 19 restrictions will let us do the year instead of one class,
> My question to the forums is, is there people out there willing to help in showing as many reptiles and amphibians and creepy crawlies as possible hand tame or not as i only have four in my collection all tame two snakes two lizards,
> ...



Hi Shaughan,

As you have already been informed, to do a "show and tell" is illegal and as Sdaji has alluded you could find yourself in quite a bit of trouble legally and financially if something was to go wrong. I understand your desire to educate the children but as it stands it is acting illegally according to the conditions of your license and to do it on the scale as suggested would have an impact on those who hold exhibitors licenses. 

I have a number of friends that attend schools to display reptiles and other wildlife and to do so they have to actually be licensed to exhibit with $20 million public liability insurance, accredited to display at schools by the NSW Dept of Education and also certified to Work with Children. I'm actually surprised that the school is not aware of this.

Cheers.


----------



## Shaughan (Jun 25, 2020)

Thank you all for your input I didn't know about most of this but I can say I do have working with children certificate but all the rest I didn't know lol I've been doing it in two different schools and they have never brought that side of things up I'm glad u guys hear have the information that I didn't have.

Once again thank you for your info


----------



## Herpetology (Jun 25, 2020)

Shaughan said:


> I do have working with children certificate



Mate that’s just to say your permitted to work with children, I.e not a registered sex offender, or anyone that could possibly mean harm to children etc


----------



## Shaughan (Jun 25, 2020)

My ex wife is a school teacher and I use to go do it at her school she use to have them in her class room and never got told any of this all the want to know is that I have a licence to have the reptiles nothing else 
But thank u I will not be doing it this year


----------



## WizardFromAus- (Jun 25, 2020)

Shaughan said:


> Thank you all for your input I didn't know about most of this but I can say I do have working with children certificate but all the rest I didn't know lol I've been doing it in two different schools and they have never brought that side of things up I'm glad u guys hear have the information that I didn't have.
> 
> Once again thank you for your info


Well you got shut down really quick didnt ya mate hahah 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaughan (Jun 25, 2020)

WizardFromAus- said:


> Well you got shut down really quick didnt ya mate hahah
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


Yes yes yes I did lmao


----------



## WizardFromAus- (Jun 25, 2020)

Shaughan said:


> Yes yes yes I did lmao


Oh well, you took it like a champ lol 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaughan (Jun 25, 2020)

WizardFromAus- said:


> Oh well, you took it like a champ lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


Thanks lol


----------



## WizardFromAus- (Jun 25, 2020)

Shaughan said:


> Thanks lol


Haha all good man 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------

